# U.S.S. Constellation 1/1000th Scale WIP



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

So, I just started working on the U.S.S Constellation from Doomsday Machine

Not much to show yet, but I've cut all the hull breaches, and starting building the interior structures. Have a look...


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Lookin' REALLY good! Looks like you've got a solid planned laid out and I like that it comes from the CGI version of _Constellation_ as seen in the Remastered "The Doomsday Machine". :thumbsup:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Talk about messing up a perfectly good model!:lol:

An impressive start! You have your work cut out for you, on this model. But, it should be a winner!:thumbsup:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Not that the remastered shot wasn't cool and all, but it makes me wonder why the hyper-powerful antiproton beam that can cut planets up would blow the Constellations skin off, but leave so all that internal structure behind.


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

I guess maybe the shields stopped most of the beam, but not all of it.

But I agree, anything that can vaporize a planet would have no problem with a teensy starship.


----------



## Larva (Jun 8, 2005)

Decker says that the ship was orbiting the planet when the Planet Killer appeared. Perhaps the Planet Killer took out the Contellation's power. The hull damage was then caused by multiple collisions with planetary debris.


----------



## Roguepink (Sep 18, 2003)

Larva said:


> Decker says that the ship was orbiting the planet when the Planet Killer appeared. Perhaps the Planet Killer took out the Contellation's power. The hull damage was then caused by multiple collisions with planetary debris.


That seems reasonable.

The small planetary debris we see bouncing off the hull in the opening sequence is slow-moving. I suspect the majority of damage was caused by the initial explosion of the planet, not any direct beam effect.


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

Ha ha, are you guys seriously having this conversation?


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

Yes, we are.

You got a problem with that?

:dude:


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

PixelMagic said:


> Ha ha, are you guys seriously having this conversation?


We're Star Trek Geeks, man. When two or more STG's get involved, you KNOW there's going to be an argument/discussion over minutiae like this! :lol:

Just don't ask about the Rust Ring or Grid on top of the saucer of the studio model.... :freak:


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

Griffworks said:


> We're Star Trek Geeks, man.


Well so am I. I just assume they made the Constellation that way because it "looks cool". What more reason do you need? Also, I'll be updating this thread over the weekend with some more progress pics.


----------



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

Alright Jeff this Star Trek geek is going to add his 2 cents worth.Remember when Decker wants to take the Enterprise up against The Doomsday Machine.Spock reminds him he tryed to destroy it once before and ended up with a wrecked ship and a dead crew.Decker than says his mistake was he too far away when he attacked.I thought the Constellation kept firing at the Doomsday Machine and just kept on firing.Matt didn't give up the attack and when the Constellation starting taking on damage he continued fighting and did not withdraw.It lead to the condition the Constellation was in in The Doomsday Machine.This is my guess.I'm sure it was one hell of a battle.Guy


----------



## AZbuilder (Jul 16, 1999)

*Doomsday Machine Nit*

The story says the compliment of the _Constellation_ was 430. well given the amount of damage to the primary hull one would think the mortality rate would be quite high. not to mention casulties throughout the ship from debris and blown circuits. so it would be improble that Commodore Decker transported the entire 430 crewpersonel to the 4th planet. but then I suppose that the _Constellation_ had no escape pods or craft.

John
AZbuilder

*Let Your Imagination Soar*


----------



## BATBOB (Jul 14, 2003)

This is still my favorite episode. I did a Connie with an E from the 3 ship AMT kit. I just couldn't bring myself to intentionally chop up a bigger kit.


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

The thing I always thought was hilarious was that the ship was in that condition and yet the transporters were still working long enough to beam down several HUNDRED people!

Meanwhile, the Enterprise lost her transporters _twice_ wile the shields were still up!

Heck, someone _sneezes_ on the Enterprise and the transporters go out! :wave:


----------



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

HahahahahahaChuuuuuuuu!!!!!!!


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

Keep in mind that the first hit happened when the Enterprise briefly _dropped_ her shields and tried to beam Kirk and Co. back on board. 

The Constellation, by contrast, probably had her shields up when the Planet Killer first attacked.


----------



## Captain_April (Oct 20, 2002)

The Enterprise had a crew of 430, the Constellation probably about the same, where you got this 700 number I don't know.


----------



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

I believe you read Nova Designs thread.She said several hundred people not 700 people.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Drop three letters and add one and it's _the same thing_!


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

For what's it's worth... I am currently converting the 22" into the Constellation (no high jacking intended here).

If I could figure out how to post pics or links here on HT, I would start my own thread. 

I do have it listed on another site... so.......... I guess I could attach a link to that site.


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

starmanmm said:


> For what's it's worth... I am currently converting the 22" into the Constellation (no high jacking intended here).
> 
> If I could figure out how to post pics or links here on HT, I would start my own thread.
> 
> I do have it listed on another site... so.......... I guess I could attach a link to that site.


I use www.photobucket.com. It's simple. All you need is a digital camera, and then you can take those images and load them into Photobucket.

Also, expect more updates on this later tonight, guys.


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

Thanks.

Looking forward to your up dates!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

Nova Designs said:


> Meanwhile, the Enterprise lost her transporters _twice_ wile the shields were still up!


Makes you think that maybe Mr. Scott wasn't such a miracle worker. Maybe he just kept the E together with spit and prayers!


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

Hey, the old girl can still kick a$$!


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

Scotty wasn't on board when the transporters got knocked out, so don't go blaming him for that.


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

I finally got some good work done on this, and took a couple of pictures. I am slowly but surely building up the interior structures. I hope you guys like what I've got so far.


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Guy Schlicter said:


> I believe you read Nova Designs thread.She said several hundred people not 700 people.



Ehem... _She?_


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

PixelMagic said:


> I finally got some good work done on this, and took a couple of pictures. I am slowly but surely building up the interior structures. I hope you guys like what I've got so far....




Yea!!! Updates, looking good :thumbsup:


----------

